# KUCHING | Projects & Construction



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SARAWAK










Sarawak is the largest of Malaysia’s 13 States and one of the two States located on the third largest island in the world -- Borneo. Known as the Land of the Hornbills. The administrative capital is Kuching.

Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy
The Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy or SCORE is a new development corridor in central Sarawak state, Malaysia. SCORE was launched on 11 February 2008. It is one of the five regional development corridors being developed throughout the country.​







Kuching is the capital and most populous city of the East Malaysian state of Sarawak. It is the largest city on the island of Borneo, and the fourth largest city in Malaysia.​







A Gateway to Sarawak
Kuching International Airport
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyesthruthelens/3675080760/​
Kenyalag Flyover and Kuching International Airport









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9667994








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157606121754195/

City Centre









http://www.flickr.com/photos/makahiki/5197217060/








http://www.nadai.name/

Kuching South









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44342491


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ST3*
12 Storey Spartments cum Shopping Complex @Jalan Simpang Tiga
(Opposite tHe Spring Mall)












dpmy05 said:


> ST3
> [URL="
> 
> 
> ...





>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard Extension*





















Quiroz said:


> Boulevard Phase II





dpmy05 said:


> Boulevard extension


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak Energy Berhad (SEB) HQ, Isthmus Island, Kuching*



> Kuching Isthmus
> From Malaysian Forum
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*












dpmy05 said:


> CityOne Mall
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...





>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Riverine Condominium Phase II



CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*UCSI CITYISLAND HOTEL*
An artist’s impression of the university’s upcoming hotel at Kuching Isthmus to be completed by late 2013.
http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=87144












dpmy05 said:


> I think piling work for the hotel in front of BCCK about to start
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Summer Mall *












dpmy05 said:


>





kiko said:


> Anther pics of the summer mall construction progress


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching Sentral*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pedestrian bridge proposed to link Sarawak DUN complex to Kuching Waterfront


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*New landmark for Kuching*
By JACK WONG Wednesday February 2, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/2/2/business/7917400&sec=business









An artist's impression of the Batu Lintang project 
that will change the skyline of Kuching.

KUCHING: Kuching skyline is set to change with the construction of a 36-storey office tower in the prime area of Batu Lintang.

The proposed tower will beat the city's tallest building, the 22-storey Wisma Bapa Malaysia in Petra Jaya which now houses the Chief Minister's office, several ministries and the state secretariat.

The tower is part of Sarawak's biggest mixed-development project jointly undertaken by Naim Holdings Bhd with Lembaga Amanah Kebajikan Masjid Negeri Sarawak (LAKMNS) and Tabung Baitulmal Sarawak (TBS), both state charitable trusts.

Naim has a 70% stake in the joint venture while LAKMNS and TBS each holds a 15% equity interest. A memorandum of understanding (MoU) on the project was signed recently.

Naim managing director Datuk Hasmi Hasnan said other components of the 13.6ha project were a 27-storey apartment, 18-storey condominium, a second office-tower block, hotel tower, a four-storey shopping mall, a 17,000-sq-ft showroom and multi-storey car parks.

'We will incorporate a water theme park, roof garden and plenty of green areas to make the development environment friendly and one that the local population can enjoy,'' he added.

The project site was previously occupied by government quarters. The land has been cleared and earth-filling works was completed recently.

Hasmi said the project would be carried out in phases over 20 years, with the apartments to be built first. The apartment block will have 115 units and the condominium 216 units.

“For each phase, we will do in-depth study on market demand and supply to take cognition of any changes in the economic climate to ensure the project's success,'' he said.

Hasmi said the development was expected to create 2,000 jobs and would provide business opportunities to retailers and wholesalers.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard Extension*


kiko said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Waterfront Extension Project*


triplex said:


> waterfront extension project (in const) - adding another 1.5 km stretch of kuching waterfront


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> @ Isthmus Kuching





nazrey said:


> *UCSI CITYISLAND HOTEL*
> An artist’s impression of the university’s upcoming hotel at Kuching Isthmus to be completed by late 2013.
> http://www.theborneopost.com/?p=87144


*Ucsi Cityisland Hotel – A Perfect Balance Of Business And Education*
May 8th, 2011










Sarawak is constantly facing significant upgrades in infrastructure to attain its goal as a preferred MICE destination with a difference. New roads, new transportation hubs, cutting edge university campuses and collaborative programmes with international universities; road-widening schemes, new bridges, new shopping areas of international standards; high tech industrial parks and the opportunity for an ever-attractive lifestyle, all play a part in improving professional development and attracting investors from around the globe.

Here, a vast range of convention facilities, visitor activities and unique experiences are available to groups of all sizes.

Existing major hotels in Kuching, capital city of Sarawak, include the luxury 5-star Pullman Kuching, Four Points by Sheraton, Kuching Hilton, Tune Hotel, 360 Hotel, Lime Tree Hotel, Batik Boutique Hotel and many more. Another major new hotel in Kuching, UCSI CityIsland Hotel, is being set and will make its debut by late 2013.

UCSI University’s Sarawak campus’s main goal is to be theholistic education centre for hospitality and tourism in East Malaysia. As a special feature of the University, the hotel will provide the perfect training ground for students in all aspects of business tourism.

Currently under construction, the 5-star establishment is located at the isthmus of Kuching, right opposite the Borneo Convention Centre Kuching (BCCK); and will house 360 rooms, 6 F&B outlets and 4 kitchens.

Ms. Gracie Geikie, UCSI Communication Managing Director said, “Even though BCCK is still new, it’s just a matter of time before our MICE industry comes into fruition. Besides UCSI CityIsland Hotel, we have 2 other training hotels on the rise, which will deliver a comprehensive skilling process and fine-tune our students’ capabilities.”

The University has also established partnerships with several organisations in the industry, including Starwood Hotels and Resorts Worldwide, BCCK, the Sarawak Convention Bureau (SCB) and many more.

Mrs. Jill Henry, CEO of the Sarawak Convention Bureau said, “With 3 million visitors to Sarawak over the last year and the increase in hotels and B&Bs statewide, it is clear that we have a mushrooming tourism industry. We are extremely pleased to see more hotel developments in Sarawak. This will increase the room numbers we have to service delegates from around the world. With UCSI as a holistic education centre for hospitality and tourism, we are ensuring that Sarawak will improve its hospitality and tourism services to a greater level.”


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Kuching Isthmus
> From Malaysian Forum


*Sarawak Energy Berhad (SEB) HQ, Isthmus Island, Kuching*









































http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabie01/5751052122/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Riverine Condominium Phase II*



CARJON said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5703397025/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *New landmark for Kuching*
> By JACK WONG Wednesday February 2, 2011
> http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/2/2/business/7917400&sec=business
> 
> ...


 Batu Lintang 


vysstephen said:


> Latest version of Batu Lintang Mixed Development...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching Sentral Bus Terminal*












CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Riverine Condominium Phase II



CARJON said:


>



Aerial view of Kuching City by Ringgo Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Summer Mall - Kota Samarahan*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/5410680758/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/5326800002/


----------



## Ashley Blith (Sep 18, 2010)

Great updates!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *City One Mall*


*City One Mall*
http://www.cityone.com.my/
Soon to be the new largest mall in Kuching upon completion, total gross floor area of 68,000 sq meters(750,000 sq ft), two block of commercial building connecting with a sky bridge and a ground floor piazza. This is going to be an additional 68,000 sq meter (750,000 sq ft) to the existing total NLA of Kuching shopping Centers. City1 building will has 3-4 storey retail floor, it has more than 400 strata-titled shop lots for sells. 

Mall Location : At junction Airport Road off jalan Song

City One Mall floor aize :
-Gross area of 1 million sq ft
-Net lettable area of approx. 620,224 sq ft
-37,000 sq ft supermarket (lower ground floor)
-103,000 sq ft departmental store (ground floor, 1st floor, 2nd floor)
-10 screen cineplex, including 3D Hall! (3rd floor)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*


dpmy05 said:


> City One Mall update
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


*Kuching Sentral Transport Terminal*
(Kuching Integrated Regional Bus Terminal), the city’s latest landmark.
Only mere minutes from Kuching International Airport is a new landmark set to be the one and only fully integrated regional transportation terminal of Kuching for years to come. Housing a shopping centre with ready crowd from the inflow of passengers at the terminal itself, and being the only shopping centre at the Sentosa region, Kuching Sentral will prove to be a rewarding investment for both investors and retail operators, as well as a great transit convenience for all passengers. Moreover this shopping complex comes with strata-titles for the retail units. Strategically located at the junction of Jalan Penrissen and Airport Road which is under upgrading to become a dual-carriageway with traffic lights, this will be the centre of it all.





















CARJON said:


>


UPDATE:


kiko said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150311499487275.395517.61846747274


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard Extension*



peterkch said:


> Development update for Boulevard kuching phase 2.
> Source:http://youcompile.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ST3*
12 Storey Spartments cum Shopping Complex @Jalan Simpang Tiga
(Opposite tHe Spring Mall)












vysstephen said:


> st3


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching Sentral Transport Terminal*


peterkch said:


> Kuching sentral update
> Source: http://youcompile.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching Sentral*


CARJON said:


> photo from Nationlink group


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*UCSI CityIsland Hotel @ The Isthmus*
(estimated to be completed in 2013)



nazrey said:


> *Ucsi Cityisland Hotel – A Perfect Balance Of Business And Education*
> May 8th, 2011
> 
> 
> ...


@ The Isthmus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Merdeka Plaza*
http://www.plazamerdeka.com/



























Padang Merdeka by gretchen stump, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Summer Mall - Kota Samarahan*










source: http://www.thesummermall.com/construction/zone-a-pile-cap--slab-completed


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Pedestrian bridge proposed to link Sarawak DUN complex to Kuching Waterfront*
> BO - Wednesday, December 2, 2009, 17:40 MST
> http://www.bintulu.org/news/2009/12...nk-sarawak-dun-complex-kuching-waterfront.php
> 
> ...





> http://www.swinburne.edu.my/images/hr-kuching.jpg


*New bridge planned to promote Waterfront*
by Wilfred Pilo and Karen Bong, [email protected]. Posted on August 25, 2011, Thursday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2011/08/25/new-bridge-planned-to-promote-waterfront/










BEAUTIFUL PLACE: Italian tourists, Michele Giulietti and 
Stefania Rinaldi here on a 10-day holiday, love the Waterfront.

KUCHING: K*uching Waterfront will have a facelift once a new bridge is built across the Sarawak River from the vicinity of the Main Bazaar.

The public and visitors will then be able to cross to the other side of the river and conveniently access the many historical buildings and attractions located at both sides of the river.*

“With the bridge, the public especially tourists can visit many places of attraction across the river by foot such as the State Legislature Building, Istana, Orchid Garden and Fort Magherita,” said Assistant Tourism and Heritage Minister Datuk Talip Zulpilip.

Talip revealed to The Borneo Post yesterday that the state government was actively pursuing the proposed bridge project.

Refusing to comment further on the project as it was still in the planning stage, h*e was however optimistic that it would be done soon as this new landmark will definitely help elevate Kuching Waterfront as a top tourism spot in the city.*

“However, the sampan which has always been a permanent feature, will continue to ply the Sarawak River, ferrying people and tourists across and taking them on tours to admire the scenic views surrounding the area,” he added.

Talib who is also chairman of Sarawak Economic Development Corporation (SEDC) disclosed that many development plans were in the pipeline for Kuching Waterfront to ensure that this unique part of the city would remain a precious tourism spot.

Tourists who were approached by The Borneo Post reporters at the Waterfront yesterday gave positive remarks, praising the Waterfront as uniquely amazing.

Italian tourists, Michele Giulietti and Stefania Rinaldi, who are on a 10-day holiday in Sarawak, were impressed with the beauty that the Waterfront holds.

“It is a pleasant place with many unique features. It would be great to have a bridge that we can cross over to the other side besides using the little boats that only costs 50 sen,” Michele said.

On the security of the place, they both felt safe even when strolling there
at night.

Desray Cuff, a tourist from South Africa currently residing in Perth, Australia, was spotted taking notes of the description of a statue erected on the pathway of the Waterfront.

Cuff who was visiting Borneo for the first time was excited to be here as she was fascinated not only with the place but also the friendly people, food and cultures.

“This is an amazing country. I love everything about it. I love the ‘sampan’. I’ll be taking it again before I fly home this Friday,” she exclaimed.

When asked if she felt safe being in the city, she said: “I feel safe and I don’t have to worry when I am out.”

However, a trader who has been operating a stall at the Waterfront for four years and wanted only to be identified as Tian said he felt the relevant authorities should maintain the landscape in the area.

“Security has improved greatly and there are less people idling in the area as compared to before. But I think it is too dark at night, as some of the tree branches have covered the streetlights.

“It looks a little messy and it would be great if the trees were trimmed regularly so that the lights are not blocked,” said Tian.

He also suggested that the shrubs be trimmed to a suitable height for better visibility to increase the sense of security for visitors and tourists.

When relating these comments to Talib, he assured that SEDC would continue to maintain the facilities and landscape at the Waterfront that is under its management.

“We will make the ambience more pleasant and safe to increase the sense of security of the public visiting the area,” he said.

Meanwhile, a spokesperson of the Kuching Waterfront Management expressed gratitude for the support of SEDC in ensuring that the place continues to be developed and maintained.

“We will do our part and work closely with SEDC to ensure the place and its facilities are well kept to give visitors a feeling of relaxing and at ease when visiting the area.

“We recognise that it is important to have a pleasant environment and we must assist all related parties involved to portray the image of Kuching city as a safe and beautiful destination,” he assured.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ST3*


triplex said:


> ST3 update as of 1 Sep by Borneo Real Estate (FB page)
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Borneo-Real-Estate/112992242064566?sk=wall :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*



Quiroz said:


> By quirozdelaluz at 2011-09-17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Merdeka Plaza*
> http://www.plazamerdeka.com/


UPDATE:


Quiroz said:


> Plaza Merdeka:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*








C.P Tan said:


> City One Mall progress, viewed from Jalan Song


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard Phase 2*









http://cforum.cari.com.my/viewthread.php?tid=673018&extra=page=1&page=61



C.P Tan said:


> Boulevard Shopping Mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Borneo Convention Centre Kuching









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43323808


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*RM6-Million For Development Of Heritage Trail Project*


> KUCHING, Feb 10 (Bernama) -- The Natural Resources and Environment Ministry is setting aside RM6 million for the development of a 570-metre river wall between the mouth of the Bintangor River and a section of the Sarawak River at the city centre here.
> 
> Minister Datuk Seri Douglas Uggah said today the project, dubbed the Heritage Trail, would commence this year and would be another attraction in the city as it would feature several recreational facilities.


 Read more


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sarawak Energy Berhad (SEB) HQ*
Isthmus Island, Kuching
http://www.unireka.com/?p=55





















triplex said:


> Almost completed SEB building at isthmus :banana:



bend by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Plaza Merdeka*








kiko said:


> merdeka plaza update


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching Plaza renovation*



dpmy05 said:


> Kuching Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[url=http://www.dropshots.com/dpmy0...
[QUOTE="kiko, post: 88532712, member: 100794


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching Plaza renovation*












Quiroz said:


> By quirozdelaluz at 2011-12-28


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ICOM SQUARE *












CARJON said:


> ICom Square





CARJON said:


> photo from :
> http://www.nationlinkgroup.com.my/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=410&Itemid=589





> *Get a stake in iCom.Square*
> Friday September 24, 2010
> http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/9/24/sarawak/7091599&sec=sarawak
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUCHING CITY MALL*
http://www.kuchingcitymall.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard Phase 2*









http://cforum.cari.com.my/viewthread.php?tid=673018&extra=page=1&page=61



C.P Tan said:


> *Boulevard Phase 2 construction progress*
> credits to nsyx01


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kuching town is very unorganized..


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

I think Kuching looks pretty organized.. and it's a city, not a town..


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

well, what i mean is the town area.
pretty unorganized..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Sarawak river cruise by The Food Pornographer, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7098479921/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*

















Muntz said:


> credits to youcompile


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5258378139.165686.213502523139&type=1&theater


*Kuching Transport Terminal (Kuching Sentral)*

Kuching Sentral by wanhashim, on Flickr

Kuching Sentral by wanhashim, on Flickr

Kuching Sentral by wanhashim, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard Phase 2*









http://cforum.cari.com.my/viewthread.php?tid=673018&extra=page=1&page=61


C.P Tan said:


> *Boulevard Phase 2 construction progress*
> credits to nsyx01





jasonblue said:


> *Boulevard Phase 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Plaza Merdeka*








jasonblue said:


> *Plaza Merdeka*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>>>


C.P Tan said:


> credits to anngu
> *Isthmus bridge construction progress as at 7 April 2012*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Summer Mall*

















CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*

















> http://www.kuchinglah.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Plaza Merdeka*

















> http://www.plazamerdeka.com/introduction.php


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuching Plaza renovation*












Quiroz said:


> By quirozdelaluz at 2011-12-28





> http://www.kuchinglah.com/2012/02/13/kuching-plaza-2-0/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard Kuching phase 2 *












> http://www.kuchinglah.com/2012/02/05/boulevard-kuching-phase-2-update-feb-2012/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ST3*
Apartments cum Shopping Complex @Jalan Simpang Tiga
(Opposite tHe Spring Mall)
http://zoebre.wordpress.com/2011/04/22/st3-retail-lots-for-sale-limited-units/











Muntz said:


> Opposite the Spring, they postponed the opening because got worker fell to the ground and died?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...83481100.86454.193189300720060&type=1&theater


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:


dinimilanista said:


> Riverine Condo (16 June 2012)
> Credits: Nurul Zarizi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Baitulmal Building*


robana_kick said:


> Baitulmal Building
> 
> Credit: Nurul Zarizi





dinimilanista said:


> This is a very rare angle of Kuching City. On the bottom right of the picture is Satok's Sunday market which will be gone soon
> 
> Credits: Nurul Zarizi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Soho 188 East *




















CARJON said:


> Soho 188 East


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tribeca*


CARJON said:


> Tribeca


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City Square Phase 1*


CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*iCOM Square*


CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City One Mall*











kiko said:


> City 1 Mall..they are starting to put on something on the birdnest structure..people keep criticizing when they putting up the structure mention that they will leave it that way..but as i said, people wouldnt spends hundreds of millions just to let things ugly..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Wisma Seberkas Facelift


kiko said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Riverine Condo


dinimilanista said:


> Riverine Condo (16 June 2012)
> Credits: Nurul Zarizi





kiko said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching Transportation Hub
http://uncleawangcapture.blogspot.com/2012/01/kuching-sentral.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Plaza Merdeka*

















> http://www.plazamerdeka.com/introduction.php


http://www.facebook.com/PMMM.me











py79 said:


> Construction Progress As at July 2012 - Interior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching Sentral by wanhashim, on Flickr

Untitled by wanhashim, on Flickr

Untitled by wanhashim, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Riverine Condo


kiko said:


> Riverine Emerald..almost complete..thnx to development project in kuching malaysian borneo..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>>>


peterkch said:


> Could it complete on time?
> Souce: http://www.facebook.com/pages/YouCompile-Discover-Kuching-Sarawak/103771789711715


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

dinimilanista said:


> Plaza Merdeka in the forefront taking shape (16 June 2012)
> 
> Credits: Nurul Zarizi


Plaza Merdeka
The Interior from www.facebook.com/myeverrise


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

dinimilanista said:


> Riverine Condo (16 June 2012)
> Credits: Nurul Zarizi


Riverine Condo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pedestrian bridge proposed to link Sarawak DUN complex to Kuching Waterfront



peterkch said:


> Look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Dewan Undangan Negeri


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jazz Suites @ ViVaCiTy*



















- Scheduled to be completed in year 2015
- Jazz Suites 1 fully sold
- All the information and tenants of the mega mall will be announced on 
1st quarter next year.

*Vivacity Megamall*
-More than 1.2 million square feet of retail space
-more than 5,000 car parking space

*Jazz Suites*
-672 Condominiums & Suites
-12 penthouses with full clubhouse facility
-1 boutique hotel & 1 service residence












Boggleboy said:


> *Foundation Works - Dec 2012*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Icom Square at Jalan Pending*
http://sarawakdotcom.blogspot.com/2012/09/icom-square-at-jalan-pending.html





















>


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kuching booming booming booming booming


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *ST3*
> Apartments cum Shopping Complex @Jalan Simpang Tiga
> (Opposite tHe Spring Mall)











http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...86454.193189300720060&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pedestrian bridge proposed to link Sarawak DUN complex to Kuching Waterfront


nazrey said:


>





peterkch said:


> Look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Work on Waterfront pedestrian bridge to begin in March*
Posted on December 29, 2012, Saturday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2012/1...trian-bridge-to-begin-in-march/#ixzz2GTDudY2P

KUCHING: Construction on a pedestrian bridge linking the Kuching Waterfront and the State Legislative Assembly building is on schedule to start next March.

Assistant Minister of Tourism Datuk Talib Zulpilip said the project is expected to be completed within a year.

He said the project would make Kuching City more attractive and comfortable, as well as provide another option for leisurely strolls or exercise.

“There are not many places that can match Kuching. We have history, culture and nature in a very peaceful and safe environment. Tourists and locals alike can take a stroll alone, in pairs or in groups and enjoy the relaxed environment and clean air.

“I have been jogging by myself in many places in Sarawak. I am confident of Kuching and its peace,” he said after presenting a group insurance cheque to the family of a PPES Ternak Sdn Bhd worker who passed away.

Talib, who is also Sarawak Economic Development Corporation (SEDC) chairman, said this was part of SEDC’s caring corporate culture.

“We lost a dedicated and committed staff member recently. This is a small way to show that we care, not only for our staff but also their family members.

“We also provide other assistance to the deceased’s family during their bereavement,” he said.

On Sept 7, Murcus Kating passed away in Miri at the age of 47, leaving behind his ageing parents and 11 other siblings.

He had worked with PPES Ternak since 1988 as a feedlot supervisor.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

CARJON said:


> Summer Mall update


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

nazrey said:


> *Icom Square at Jalan Pending*
> http://sarawakdotcom.blogspot.com/2012/09/icom-square-at-jalan-pending.html


This is City Square, iCom Square is another project, both are located not far away though.

*iCom Square* 
http://nhovelt.blogspot.com/2012_08_01_archive.html









Nissan 3S Showroom will be located here, it is expected to be completed by mid-2013

http://www.theborneopost.com/2012/06/18/nissan-3s-showroom-in-kuching-to-be-completed-by-2013/









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=494303867275267&set=a.412478082124513.94515.193189300720060&type=1&theater


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*City Square an integrated development by Timber Land Group*
Posted on January 23, 2013, Wednesday










KUCHING: *City Square, a mixed development by the Timber Land Group, is an integrated development which covers over 20 acres of land at Pending here.*










*The project includes 125 units of shop houses, 4 blocks of serviced apartments ranging from nine to 15 storeys, shopping malls, office blocks and a nine-storey hotel.*










The project is strategically located just after the Tun Datuk Patinggi Abang Mohammed Salahuddin Bridge or more commonly known by the locals as the Zecon Toll Bridge, which makes City Square the meeting point between the Kuching North and Kuching South.

*The project is also sandwiched between the Icom Square which is regarded as the largest commercial centre development here and the highly regarded RM2.8 billion* The Isthmus which will transform the island into the new CBD of Kuching.

Phase 1 of the City Square development was launched early last year and it received excellent response from the public.

Located at the intersection of Jalan Pending, Jalan Kwong Lee Bank and Jalan Sungai Apong, *90 per cent of the shop houses have been snapped up within the first month of the launch.*




























Its *Phase 1 is currently under construction with the shop houses targeted to complete by end of this year while the nine-storey serviced apartment and 10 storey office block targets for completion by 2015. 









Phase 2 of the project will consist of 75 units of three and four storey shop houses and an approved nine-storey 385-room hotel.*









*The crown of the development will be The Sphere Complex, a 15 storey-shopping complex and serviced apartment that is planned to commence in 2017.*

Read more: http://www.theborneopost.com/2013/0...velopment-by-timber-land-group/#ixzz2J0QcsYeb

Images in courtesy of https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.204734919546264.53096.154993571187066&type=3


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

nazrey said:


> *Jazz Suites @ ViVaCiTy*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING


CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

City One Mall

Kuching Sarawak Malaysia by soonlung81, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

kiko said:


> its from sedc website..here some of the details..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.352324818189743.85059.103771789711715&type=3











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8561987714/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard Mall Phase II*


Boggleboy said:


> The Phase I and II shopping malls are interconnected by link bridges.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

I love its sorroundings, greenery is my thing.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The summer mall*












jasonblue said:


> The summer mall as on 18 March


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ST3*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74605410


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

dinimilanista said:


>


*Baitulmal Building*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87287624


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jazz Suites @ ViVaCiTy*



















- Scheduled to be completed in year 2015
- Jazz Suites 1 fully sold
- All the information and tenants of the mega mall will be announced on 
1st quarter next year.

*Vivacity Megamall*
-More than 1.2 million square feet of retail space
-more than 5,000 car parking space

*Jazz Suites*
-672 Condominiums & Suites
-12 penthouses with full clubhouse facility
-1 boutique hotel & 1 service residence











Boggleboy said:


> *Jazz Suites & ViVaCity Megamall progress as at April 2013*
> 
> Heard the gross area of the mall/ mixed development is 5 million sq ft. Upon completion, it shall be one of the largest malls in the region.
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jazz Suites @ ViVaCiTy*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...48801.103771789711715&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

kiko said:


> 360boutique hotel above plaza merdeka..tower crane in in progress


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Boggleboy said:


> Vivacity Megamall progress as at May
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Summer Malll*












CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*New Majestic Tower Hotel *


kiko said:


> its from sedc website..here some of the details..
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8561987714/


CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> www.elica.com.my


*Elica’s The Republic to become new icon for Kuching’s skyline*
by Jonathan Wong, Posted on June 22, 2013, Saturday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2013/06/22/elicas-the-republic-to-become-new-icon-for-kuchings-skyline/

KUCHING: Tucked away in the attractive commercial and residential hub of Jalan Kempas, The Republic, Elica Sdn Bhd’s (Elica) first premium high rise condominium will become a one-of-a-kind development exonerating a very modern and exquisite feel.

Spread across 2.04 acres boasting an expansive glass facade and aluminium lourves, the new development’s ascending portico offers a highly-articulated and contemporary look, a premium high-end condominium with a high rise bungalow living concept.

“The Republic features only 48 units with unique and contemporary layout designs of four bedrooms, and five bathrooms. It also has a separate maids room and bathroom as well. The units measure approximately 3,164 square feet in size. “Larger than most terrace and Semi-detached houses available in Kuching,” stated Bobby Ting, the managing director for Elica.

“Each unit comes beautifully tiled with marble flooring at living, dining and kitchen areas, split unit ducted air-conditioning systems, concealed central hot water systems for all the bathrooms, branded sanitary wear and fittings, solid timber engineered floor for all bedrooms and all bedrooms come with its own walk in wardrobes completed.”

*Ting also noted that the development, which began construction in June and slated for completion by end of 2014* further vaunts a wide range of shared residence facilities that include salt water swimming pool, children’s wade pool, air-conditioner gymnasium, lock-up wine cellar, children playground, basketball/tennis court, library, function rooms and meeting rooms.

“To set the pace for a leisurely lifestyle, there are also private pool cabanas for your use,” he enthused.

Inside, the development is also designed with the buyers’ thought in mind.

The living area is set to gain the best view as compared to another units and even the toilet is designed to have both his and hers vanity station.

This development will be the first luxury development from award winning design firm ZDR in East Malaysia who has designed some properties such as Le Meridian Hotel Kuala Lumpur as well as the Shangri-la Hotel Putra Jaya. Elica’s showroom is currently located at the third floor of Four Points Sheraton Hotel Kuching.

For more information please call 082-577915 or visit www.elica.com.my.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Summer Malll*


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93189300720060&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93189300720060&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING


jasonblue said:


> Another one. Clearer pic. The construction of S-Shape golden bridge will commence soon.





jasonblue said:


> Future of Kuching.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Petra Jaya and the city centre


*MetroCity to benefit from upcoming third bridge project*
by Sharon Kong, [email protected]. Posted on July 20, 2013, Saturday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2013/0...-upcoming-third-bridge-project/#ixzz2a3ZASuFR










INCREASED ACCESSIBILITY: Chong pointing out how the construction 
of new roads will increase accessibility into MetroCity.

KUCHING: The announcement by Infrastructure Development and Communication Minister Dato Sri Michael Manyin Jawong last month on the construction of *the third bridge project to connect Petra Jaya and the city centre* will benefit Chong Kia Hoi Realty Sdn Bhd’s (CKH Realty) MetroCity development as it will mean increased accessibility into the new township.

In a press conference with the media on Thursday, Chong Kia Hoi, managing director of CKH Realty, *said the third bridge project, which includes the building and expansion of surrounding link roads, will link MetroCity all the way to Jalan Stephen Yong, Batu Kawah passing through Jalan Stapok.
*
“This ties in well with our ongoing roads and infrastructure works including the *upgrading of Jalan Matang Lama into a 46-metre wide four-lane carriageway with signalised junction*,” Chong said.

CKH Realty is currently investing significantly in the construction of new roads, boulevards and walkways while upgrading existing main roads on the northern and eastern boundaries of MetroCity.

In addition, with the aim of complimenting the state government’s effort to reduce traffic congestion through the promotion of public transportation to the public, there will be an integrated city area transit bus terminal – Matang Sentral – situated in the heart of the township.

The company is awaiting final endorsement from the authorities before commencing construction works on Matang Sentral.

*Although the whole township is expected to be done in the next five to eight years, the company expects the shoplots in the development to be completed in the first quarter of 2015, together with two drive-through (KFC and McDonald’s) restaurants, a Petronas fuel station, while the new SIDMA College Sarawak campus will be ready in 2016.*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Plaza Merdeka*








kiko said:


> 360 boutique hotel on top of plaza merdeka still under construction thanks development projects in kuching facebook


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Viva City*


kiko said:


> viva city @ kuching thanks to developments projects in kuching Malaysian Borneo facebook page


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Lagenda Luxurios Residences *


kiko said:


> Lagenda Luxurios residences


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boulevard shopping mall, Kuching - Phase 2*












kiko said:


>


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Kuching CBD needs some two or three 30-40 storey highrise buildings (placed in the center or somewhere around Pullman) to add the already impressive today skyline kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*New Majestic Tower Hotel *


kiko said:


> its from sedc website..here some of the details..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kiko said:


> photo's credit to flyzone MJC


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Upland residence & suites*











kiko said:


> Upland residence & suites next to ST3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9644393908/

Kuching Skyline by ACC88, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Plaza Merdeka*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Lagenda Kuching*



















Lagenda Kuching by DC Travels, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Majestic Hotel*

City by the river black and white. by Naising Bega, on Flickr


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Jazz Suites and VivaCity Megamall*
Largest premier mall in East Malaysia


























*Sapphire On The Park, Kuching Paragon*










image courtesy of dctravels


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Riverine Diamond*



















image courtesy of kiko


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Tabuan Tranquility 3 (TT3) Commercial Centre*



















commercial centre latest progress, image courtesy of dctravels









condo site progress in May 2015


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hajj Complex*












>





CARJON said:


> *TH Hotel*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Riverside Majestic Hotel *










Sampan Taxi | Kuching Waterfront by DC Travels, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

India Street 

India Street dengan projek delay&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832; by arhaimey, on Flickr


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Promenade Hotel*

The 22-storey hotel is scheduled to be completed in year 2018.










site progress



















photos taken by King Henry


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

nazrey said:


> *Riverside Majestic Hotel *


The name of the new hotel is Majestic Tower Hotel, Riverside Majestic Hotel is the old hotel adjacent to this hotel. Anyway, thanks for updating this thread.


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

Isthmus Gateway Towers progress, photos taken by dinimilanista


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUCHING GOLDEN BRIDGE*
SARAWAK
The S-shaped structure with its lattice-like steel cable suspension design is reminiscent of a traditional Bidayuh bamboo bridge.
















http://www.fozdar.com/green-bridge.html

The S-shape structural design was inspired by the meandering rivers in the state. It combines the essential aspects of form and function. Supported from the twin piers by suspended steel cables, the walkway would appear being held by a web of angled wires — reminiscent of the arched wings of a traditional Bidayuh bamboo bridge. Its custom-designed floors would incorporate translucent non-slip glass sections engraved with distinctive motifs and images of Sarawak. It would have the gentle gradients to accommodate pedestrians, buggies and the disabled. Two viewing decks, each measuring 30m by 10m, attached like a wing from each pier would allow pedestrians to stop and enjoy the panoramic views of the city and traditional Malay villages from many angles.
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Comm...Pedestrian-Mall-reminiscent-of-rainforest-ca/



















AtChdage said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Roofing over India Street Pedestrian Mall reminiscent of rainforest canopy*
KUCHING, SARAWAK










An artist’s impression of the proposed roofing over India Street Pedestrian Mall
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Comm...Pedestrian-Mall-reminiscent-of-rainforest-ca/



AtChdage said:


>


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

Majestic Tower Hotel progress










Isthmus Gateway Towers progress, image by dinimilanista



















View of the Isthmus from Kuching Port 
Image by: Abg Zulkarnain










UCSI hotel ithmus progress, image by kiko


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

*VivaCity Megamall *
Largest premier mall in East Malaysia, soft opening 12 Dec 2015

http://www.online-instagram.com/media/1123703226586668207_2194937598









https://www.facebook.com/Kuchingdev/photos/a.365578883481100.86454.193189300720060/989120354460280/?type=3&theater









http://cforum.cari.com.my/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2950218&extra=page%3D1&page=14


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

VivaCity Megamall 


Boggleboy said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Roofing over India Street Pedestrian Mall 



CARJON said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Ataria Resort @ Borneo Semariang Resort City*





























CARJON said:


> Probably Ataria Resort of Borneo Samariang Resort City


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Milan Square*












McWilkins said:


> Milan Square ( opposite Vivacity )


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*VivaCity Megamall *



AtChdage said:


> This road suddenly turned into East Malaysia's Bukit Bintang :lol::lol:
> Anyway I'm quite impressed how the management managed to force so much tenants to get their stores open in time for the soft opening.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching


AtChdage said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Isthmus Kuching*








[/QUOTE]



mrocramf said:


>





CARJON said:


> *UCSI Hotel*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Boggleboy said:


> Majestic Tower Hotel construction progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tabuan Tranquility 3 (TT3) Commercial Centre Kuching*











Boggleboy said:


> *Tabuan Tranquility 3 (TT3) construction progress*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sapphire on the Park *












CARJON said:


> *Sapphire on the park*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*LD Legenda*











Boggleboy said:


> Jan 2016 construction progress, image source: http://ldlegenda.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*P’ residences*











CARJON said:


> *P’ residences*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Riverine Diamond*












kiko said:


> Riverine diamond


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Eden-on-the-Park*










Eden-on-the-Park is the first Integrated Senior Lifestyle and Care Residence Resort facility in Malaysia. It is the leading "Integrated Senior Lifestyle" brand developed on the "3R" concept - "Rest", "Recreation" and "Rejuvenation" and built around the "5S" principles of "Security", "Safety", "Support", "Service" and "Sustainability".

The Integrated Senior Lifestyle and Care Residence Resort are based on proven models in Australia and New Zealand. The facilities are designed to be age-friendly with amenities to encourage community living and social interaction for the active and healthy while also providing specialist nursing care for those who need it in a standalone facility within the same neighbourhood.

Our "Continuum of Care" concept involves an integrated system of care that guides and tracks resident over time through a comprehensive array of health services spanning all levels of intensity of care.



kiko said:


> Eden on the park


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://sarawakheritagesociety.com/tag/kuching/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUCHING GOLDEN BRIDGE*
SARAWAK










The S-shaped structure with its lattice-like steel cable suspension design is reminiscent of a traditional Bidayuh bamboo bridge.









https://sarawakheritagesociety.com/tag/kuching/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Riverside Majestic Hotel *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











https://sarawakheritagesociety.com/tag/kuching/


----------



## Boggleboy (Nov 28, 2012)

nazrey said:


> *Riverside Majestic Hotel*


The hotel under construction is Majestic Tower Hotel, Riverside Majestic Hotel is the old hotel adjacent to it.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Emporium



kiko said:


> Emporium as at today


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Isthmus Kuching*











dinimilanista said:


> Update on the Gateway Towers @Isthmus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

CARJON said:


> *Liberty Grove*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gala City



jano1 said:


> Gala City is rising fast.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Riverside Majestic Premier Wing


jano1 said:


> The Riverside Majestic Premier Wing is taking ages, but at least some of the windows are up.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuching Golden Bridge



jano1 said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

CARJON said:


> *Promenade Hotel*


----------

